# Whats Snow?



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey I was just wondering if anyone even remembers what this stuff snow looks like, jeeze I havent seen any in way too long

I NEED SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!:angry:


----------



## imdawrlus (Sep 13, 2005)

i got some good news for ya.....this was issued by the 'national weather service' this morning......

There is the potential for 3 to 6 inches of snow from western and
north central Massachusetts into southwest New Hampshire. Amounts of
2 to 4 inches are possible from northern Connecticut into south
central and northeast Massachusetts... with 1 to 3 inches in the
Providence to Boston corridor. Up to an inch is possible on the
South Coast... Cape Cod and the islands.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*snowless!*

It's 54 degrees in abington ma. Pack it up is all i can say about this winter! Football time!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

